# MAC OSx Tiger and LEOPARD NO DVD SHOWING



## fhss13 (Feb 25, 2009)

I HAVE A MAC BOOK PRO A1150 with OSX TIGER and a MAC BOOK A1181 OSX LEOPARD. THE two hard drives i took out of laptops, formatted and reinstalled from external USB dvd. INSTALLED GREATNO PROBLEMS BUT ONE!!!!!!!! iT DOESN'T RECONIZE THE DVD INTERNAL. I TRIED MAC TECH TOOL... NOTHING ALSO CANT BOOT INTERNAL DVD... HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!:4-dontkno


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

so you took out the hard drives, formatted both HDD with an external DVD drive then reinstalled the drives in the laptops, so now when booting both machines wont read DVDs ??

which OS X DVD did you used?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Why did you take the hard drives out? You can format and install the OS with the drives in the computers. In fact, that is the best way you should do it, as when you install the OS, it will install the OS that works best with the computer you installed the OS on. So if the computer wasn't the same as the one the hard drive goes in, you will have problems.


----------



## fhss13 (Feb 25, 2009)

MAC BOOK PRO A1150 with OSX TIGER and a MAC BOOK A1181 OSX LEOPARD. I installed the os's as specified


----------



## fhss13 (Feb 25, 2009)

sinclair, I triedn to intially but the I continued to have problems trying to boot to dvd osx leopard on the A1181 and on the A1150. So the most logical thing for me to do was to take them out, format with my pc and use an external dvd drive for the install. I mentioned there was no drives showing or the cant read any disc whether dvd or cd


----------



## fhss13 (Feb 25, 2009)

In additon os's were corrupt i could not boot to reinstall


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You put the disk in the drive, and then rebooted, and as soon as you hear the bong, hold down the option key, you will get icons showing bootable drives, and the DVD should show up, if not, then you need to take them to Apple and find out why the drives do not show up.


----------

